# pnp4nagios Uprawnienia dla /var/lib/perfdata.dump

## saluo

Witam

Zainstalowałem pnp4nagios i wszystko wygląda że prawie działa. Problem jest tylko w jednym.

PNP domyślnie zapisuje  perfdata.dump oraz perfdata.log w /var/lib który nie ma prawa do zapisu przez grupę i innych. Prawa zapisu są nadane jedynie dla właściciela. 

Gdy próbowałem problem rozwiązac przez ręczne utworzenie tych plików i nadanie im ręcznie uprawnień zapisu przez chwilkę było ok, lecz gdy polecenie rname wszystko staneło w miejscu z powodu braku uprawnień. 

Z tego co widzę rname tworzy na podstawie perfdata.dump spool'e w /var/spool/pnp.

Obecnie chwilowo problem został ominięty poprzez nadanie uprawnień zapisu przez grupę i innych na /var/lib, ale nie chce robic luki w systemie.

Nadmienię że znalazłem podobny temat na google, lecz po niemiecku, i nic z tego nie rozumie.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## grzywka18

osobiście nie znalazłem u siebie takich plików ale w ostateczności chyba możesz podmontować partycje z opcją -o acl i wtedy skorzystac z dodatkowych możliwości nadania uprawnień.

ps co do tłumaczenia to skorzystaj z [url]http://translate.google.pl/#de|pl|[/url]

----------

